# where to fish for crappie



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

im looking to go fishing for crappie this weekend in the cleveland area can someone help


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't know where you can get crappie real close to Cleveland. The crappie are'nt in the marinas yet or I would suggest Edgewater. If you don't have a boat you can head out to Ladue & fish under the 44 or 422 bridge. They've been getting some crappie out there. Under 44 you would do better with waders. Fish a slip bobber with minnows anywhere from 3 to 15 foot down. They suspend at different depths on different days.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

If you can travel some, they're getting them off the Causeway at Mosquito. Slip bobbers, about 6 ft down, minnows.

Carl


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Just don't let them catch you wading in LaDue, or shore fishing anywhere but between the ends of the guardrails on state maintained roads. I got a stern lecture and a warning citation for being about 20 feet "out of bounds" a few years back. However, when the water is high waders will help get you under the 44 bridge. I used to real good under the 422 bridge, especially before the reconstruction. Park on the side of 422 before the "NO PARKING" signs, West side of the lake. You might try the little back bay at Padanaram, Pymatuning for crappie and gills with or without boat.


----------

